# Just joined the club and purchased an RV



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

As someone thinking about purchasing their first RV (indeed first motorhome of any description) I had been looking for several weeks for an RV that wasn't over 32ft, had at least one slide, was under 7.5 tonnes, had a fixed island bed, and was under 100" in width. Thought I'd found a good model in a private sale, but it turned out to be too long (good old US under-sizing on descriptions). Finally went up to Travelworld today to look at a particular RV (a 28ft Trail Lite), which seemed to meet all the criteria. Having spent about 2 hours crawling over it, I realised it wasn't really what I wanted. 

However, what they also had was a 30-month old Coachmen Mirada 290KS, 32ft, 7400 miles, with kitchen/lounge slideout and 95" wide. Excellent condition, looks almost new, and it really hit all the buttons. Had a test drive and am now the proud owner of said RV (or will be when it's paid for!!). Picking it up probably in about 3-4 weeks.    I was beginning to think that with quite such specific requirements I might have to look for some time before I found the one that would hit the spot, but this was only the third RV I followed up on. It may be old hat to some of you guys, but here's one very happy newbie. Just be aware that this is where I start asking lots of questions. The first of these is: which are the best insurance companies for RVs. I did a search on the database and came up with 0. Any suggestions please?


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Safeguard!


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Agree with the above suggestion there is a link <<HERE>>


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Invicta said:


> Safeguard!


Ta, I'll give them a try in the morning.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Invicta said:


> Safeguard!


Definitely Safeguard - includes really, really good European Assistance cover (used it 3 weeks ago in Spain - breathtakingly good)l.

Congratulations on the acquisition.  We joined the RV club last December after 6 years with a nice European van, & it's a different planet.

Dougie.


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

I use Sureterm. The gave a great quote and have the advantage over Safeguard that their breakdown cover (which you do have to pay extra for, unlike with Safeguard) also covers you for a trailer. Sureterm's doesn't. That was the deciding factor for me as I wouldn't want to have to abandom my racing car in France etc.......


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Nic to hear from our Scandnavian cousins-is he a fin!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Lovely looking RV well done :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats on your hat trick
1 Joined MHF
2 Bought RV
3 Chose a Coachmen (iam biased)
For me based on best cover and price was RH Specialist Insurance,ticks all the right box's and includes unlimited windscreen cove (most Important) however on thier site it claims fully inclusive recovery on all thier policies, thid does NOT include RVs, that was takn care of by the RAC Via the CC Clubs Arrival scheme, the RAC wont cover an RV unless its through the CC Club
Geo


----------

